# BODYBUILDING COMPS



## lxkid (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey every1 help is needed,just a question really,does anyone know where the best places are to look for up and coming bodybuilding competition around the uk? cos every time i look on the net all i get is the one's over in america sadly im not that rich yet to be traveling over there to do them maybe one day!! thanks again


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.alexmac.biz/showdates.html


----------



## lxkid (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks very much very helpful, i just checked out the link, do you know if they hold natural competitions at those places listed too? im new to all this so the more info i can get the better prepared i will be.


----------



## welly (May 12, 2006)

You could check out the BNBF for natural competitions.

http://www.bnbf.co.uk/events-new.htm


----------



## lxkid (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks welly!!! the more i got the merrier.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.hurculescup.talktalk.net/

We are sponsoring this but ive just noticed they have spelt are website wrong...Good advertising eh!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Brand new amateur bodybuilding show, Mr. Lincolnshire. To be held on 7th July in Sleaford, Lincs. For further info check out our website www.newimagegym.co.uk

Guest poser is Laurie Carr (the Enigma)


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

dawse said:


> Brand new amateur bodybuilding show, Mr. Lincolnshire. To be held on 7th July in Sleaford, Lincs. For further info check out our website www.newimagegym.co.uk
> 
> Guest poser is Laurie Carr (the Enigma)


----------

